# front coil spring installation



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Im about to re-install the front coil springs in my 67 Goat.
The book says; 
"Be sure that spring is positioned so that end of coil can be seen through small drain holes in lower control arm spring seat."
what possible difference does it make?
:willy:
Thanks as always.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't want the spring to cover that water drain hole, so position the end next to the hole so the hole is not covered.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you look at the control arm, it coils down like the spring with the drain hole being at the lowest point. If you don't install the spring end at the right point, the car will sit crooked as my car does. Cool tip, I need to go look at my car.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow that's good to know.
My lower arms have 2 drain holes.......
Just gonna wait and see. Thanks for the tip jet!


----------

